# I keep getting re-directed to other websites ....



## soccermom2three

... when I log in in TAM. 

I'm having to post this on my phone because on my Mac it won't stay on a page long enough to post. I keep getting re-directed to web pages that tell me I need to update flash or that I have viruses. Neither is the case. 

"AppleCare" is the one telling me I have 3 viruses including a Trojan. I googled this and it's been a scam in the past. "Adobe" is telling me to update flash. Both sites don't look "right" and of course ask me to click on a button to repair it. 

Also, yesterday there was an obnoxious ad with a older man and younger woman talking about a movie. It would come up on every page. Super annoying.


----------



## soccermom2three

Oh and other websites I frequent are not doing this, just TAM.


----------



## Lostinthought61

same here


----------



## EleGirl

I'm on Windows and getting the same thing. It stared last night to the point that it's hard to stay on a thread for long enough to post... some how I as able to post this... ????


----------



## Personal

On my Mac I use an ad blocker with Safari and this doesn't occur, on the other hand using Google Chrome or Safari on my iPad I have a similar problem where it sometimes though not always redirects me to a page with a square black something with a spinning wheel thingy, for want of a better description since on the iPad I can't view page source and elements etc.


----------



## FeministInPink

This has happened to me occasionally on my Chromebook and my computer at home... I installed an AdBlocker extension into Chrome, and it seems to have solved the problem. Has never happened on my PC at work.


----------



## Snowflakes

I suggest you to use ad blocker to stop that from happening its the best solution


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Sounds like you may have a browser injection...

https://www.malwarebytes.com

https://www.malwarebytes.com/mac/

And yes, this one is free.

Then set up ad-blocking extensions with your browser of choice.


----------



## farsidejunky

It is happening to me as well. It is rendering TAM impossible to use unless you stop the loading of a page manually each time you load a new page.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

farsidejunky said:


> It is happening to me as well. It is rendering TAM impossible to use unless you stop the loading of a page manually each time you load a new page.


I'm not finding this Far... I've been on today in Windows and Mac, four different browsers in each.

Is it possible TAM has a bad guy AD?

What you are describing sounds like a Google analytics link or adclick lookup error that won't resolve.

ETA: Any AdBlock extension will stop this from happening...


----------



## farsidejunky

I am getting auto redirects to these two links when selecting the "likes" screen. I could not get to the browser to copy the links.










The second time I got this:










Device: Google Pixel XL 128
Browser: Chrome


----------



## rockon

I had this problem years ago (2013-ish?) but so far nothing lately. Could ad block be preventing this?


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

Yesterday I was getting redirected to a white page that says "nanoadexchange.com". I wasn't even clicking on any ads; very frustrating. 
We'll see how it goes today.


----------



## Cynthia

I have an ad blocker and don't have any of these problems.


----------



## rockon

I did not want to start a new thread for something so minor, but the past 2 weeks or so I get arbitrarily logged out of TAM. Sometimes as fast as 5 minutes, or an hour or so. Happens numerous times a day. Getting annoying. 

Anyone else?


----------



## EleGirl

Emerging Buddhist said:


> Sounds like you may have a browser injection...
> 
> https://www.malwarebytes.com
> 
> https://www.malwarebytes.com/mac/
> 
> And yes, this one is free.
> 
> Then set up ad-blocking extensions with your browser of choice.


I downloaded the free trail copy. I says that it detected 220 possible problems on my computer. I was able to open a window that listed all 220. But it did not fix anything and did not have any way to fix anything. I guess a person has to pay for it to actually get it to fix something. Most of those 220 items are probably not malware, viruses, etc.

I did look up some of the things on the list, one was definitely malware. Some of them were part of Window OS ... some files and some were items in the windows registry. I would now need to go to each of those 220 items, research each one and determine if it really is a problem. Talk about labor intensive!! And I probably do need to do this. I ran for a week or so with my virus protection software expired. I guess that's the price.

Or did I miss something about using Malwarebytes?


----------



## rockon

EleGirl said:


> Or did I miss something about using Malwarebytes?


Malwarebytes kicks butt!! Just make sure you get the free version, the website makes this purposefully confusing.
Can't tell you number of times I swore I downloaded the free version only to find out it's the pay version with an introductory period.


----------



## EleGirl

OK, yesterday this problem got so bad on my computer that I was unable to do much on TAM because 90% of the time when I opened a window on the forums, my browser was redirected to some other site... often to some kind of ransom-ware type site.

I’m posting the following just in case it helps someone fix their adware/malware issues. Almost every time I opened a thread I'd get one of the two warnings below

About 2 weeks ago my anti-virus (AVG Anti-Virus) subscription expired and did not renew. (Stupid me!) 
In the last few days, when I was on TAM, my browser was re-directed to other sites. By yesterday it got so bad that almost every time I opened a screen on TAM, the browser would go to another site telling me that I had a virus problem, etc. (Basically ransom sites).
So I tried malwarebyte, it did not fix anything.
Then I installed WebRoot (Anti-virus cyber security software). I forgot to uninstall AVG Anti-Virus. So I now had two anti-viruses running. AVG was running in so much as it kept popping up and telling me that I needed to renew it.

Then I started to get the warning screens/popups in the images below. I was getting one of those almost every time I tried to get onto TAM. I now had competing anti-viruses. And apparently neither one of them was eliminating the threat, only warning me.

So I then uninstalled AVG. Once I uninstalled AVG, WebRoot could do it’s job. The problem is fixed.

I also had WebRoot installed for cybersecurity.

My point? Check the anti-virus on your computer. Make sure it’s up-to-date and your subscription is current. Use it to scan your computer and fix any adware/malware problem. Make sure you do not have more than one anti-virus on your computer since they will compete with each other and neither will work very well.

This might fix your problem.


----------



## EleGirl

rockon said:


> Malwarebytes kicks butt!! Just make sure you get the free version, the website makes this purposefully confusing.
> 
> Can't tell you number of times I swore I downloaded the free version only to find out it's the pay version with an introductory period.


Yea, that's what I got, a trial version with something like a 14 day trial period. And as I said, the version I got did nothing but scan and list 220 files/directories that may or may not be a problem.

So I guess it did not really do anything because I got the wrong version.

Can it be used when I have another anti-virus on my computer? I tried to find something that talked about this but have not yet.


----------



## Yeswecan

This is a redirect virus. Sometimes hard to eradicate. Malware Bytes works in conjunction with your antivirus. Run it and let it clean what it can.


----------



## rockon

EleGirl said:


> Can it be used when I have another anti-virus on my computer? I tried to find something that talked about this but have not yet.


Yes, can be used with the AVG, no problem.

Just curious, why not use the free version of AVG? I've had it it over 3 years and it has been fantastic.


----------



## Yeswecan

Also, you may need to run different malware programs as some redirect virus will shut down Malwarebytes and others. 

See a good list here of other free malware programs:

Malware Protection Software - Best Malware Protection Software


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

rockon said:


> Malwarebytes kicks butt!! Just make sure you get the free version, the website makes this purposefully confusing.
> Can't tell you number of times I swore I downloaded the free version only to find out it's the pay version with an introductory period.


You get 14 days of the full version, enough time to fix and tweak your browser setting to block stuff from hitting you in the future.


----------



## Yeswecan

rockon said:


> Yes, can be used with the AVG, no problem.
> 
> Just curious, why not use the free version of AVG? I've had it it over 3 years and it has been fantastic.


AVG and other antivirus do not catch malware. Programs like Maleware Bytes do.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

I have never had it NOT fix anything Mac or Windows (yes, Mac can get the redirect injections too).

Once it finds the things in the way, go to Quarantine and select them for restore or deletion.

Did you see the Quarantine Tab @EleGirl?


----------



## EleGirl

rockon said:


> Yes, can be used with the AVG, no problem.
> 
> Just curious, why not use the free version of AVG? I've had it it over 3 years and it has been fantastic.


I'm using WebRoot now since that's what I use for my business. Since the business pays for it with a maintenance package, I'm using one of the extra licenses. So it is technically free on my personal computers.


----------



## EleGirl

Emerging Buddhist said:


> You get 14 days of the full version, enough time to fix and tweak your browser setting to block stuff from hitting you in the future.


When I ran this version of it, all it did was to list out 220 potential problems. There was nothing available to fix anything. It ran for 2.5 hours before I just gave up and shut it down.


----------



## Omar174

Add me to this problem. Was getting redirected yesterday.


----------



## farsidejunky

But this is a TAM only problem for me. 

How exactly does that work?


----------



## Yeswecan

EleGirl said:


> When I ran this version of it, all it did was to list out 220 potential problems. There was nothing available to fix anything. It ran for 2.5 hours before I just gave up and shut it down.


It appears the redirect is shutting down Maleware Bytes is my guess. The list of 10 programs noted above, try one of these. Sometimes it takes several to get the problem resolved because these malicious viruses look to disrupt major antivirus/maleware programs.

https://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-browser-redirect-virus/


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

farsidejunky said:


> But this is a TAM only problem for me.
> 
> How exactly does that work?


One of the dozen or more banners, ads, directs are hanging you up... if you look to the bottom of your browser page you will see them load or simply view the source and you will see them throughout the load.

If you use Opera, you can block ads from the basic preferences, it's built-in to the browser app and see if your problem goes away.

If it does... you have a perfect storm alignment in your other browser with ads or such.


----------



## Administrator

A few of you have reported the url's for these redirects, we need those in order to block them as they are piggy backing through corrupted adds, the plus side of this is that it's not an issue of your computer. 
Merely an annoyance

Kyle


----------



## 3putt

Yungster said:


> A few of you have reported the url's for these redirects, we need those in order to block them as they are piggy backing through corrupted adds, the plus side of this is that it's not an issue of your computer.
> Merely an annoyance
> 
> Kyle


Couple of days ago I got redirected to Elegirl's profile page when I clicked on the forums link. I doubt that's ad related, but who knows.


----------



## Administrator

3putt said:


> Couple of days ago I got redirected to Elegirl's profile page when I clicked on the forums link. I doubt that's ad related, but who knows.


that might have been a glitch, was it in a random thread? 

Lee


----------



## 3putt

Yungster said:


> that might have been a glitch, was it in a random thread?
> 
> Lee


It probably was just a glitch. I only brought it up because of all the redirect issues others have been having.


----------



## Administrator

If it happens again let us know and we'll do some more digging

Kevin


----------



## Thor

Yesterday on my Windows tablet I was getting redirected to a ransomware site. It was immediate upon clicking on any thread. Presumably a compromised ad. No problem today on my Mac (I did not have access to my Mac yesterday). The site had a robo-voice saying Microsoft had notified them my computer was compromised, and to call the phone number on the screen immediately. Their script locked up IE to the point of not even being able to close the browser, but a reboot of the tablet cleared the problem.


----------



## Administrator

Go into the browser history of IE and see if you can pull the url of that page and post it here. If you haven't been gotten it again, we can hope that it was already blocked but doesn't hurt to double check.

Kevin


----------



## Thor

I can't find any history. I was using private browsing mode on the Windows tablet. Sorry.


----------



## Administrator

If you come across it again, even using private browsing you should be able to grab the URL straight from the window. Thanks for your help in this, and sorry for the trouble everyone.

Dayle


----------



## badsanta

farsidejunky said:


> But this is a TAM only problem for me.
> 
> How exactly does that work?


Same for me, and extremely annoying. My solution was to just install an alternate browser (still same problem isolated to TAM), but disable all the java abilities of this browser. This fixed the problem but disabled many features on TAM. I can no longer "like" anything or get notifications.

Whatever it is, the source is that the website has been hacked and malicious javascript inserted into the code, or it is coming from 3rd party advertisers served up in banner areas of the code.


----------



## Administrator

we're still working on blocking these re-directs. we don't get them but we find that users in certain regions get them more than others so when you send in the URLs and browser type info, as well as the IP, it's easier to block them regionally. 

Lee


----------



## MattMatt

I get a lot of these. But not when I am on TAM.

This situation was made better when I switched to Panda antivirus.


----------



## Administrator

That's good to hear.

Kevin


----------

